# Can anyone tell me what breed of cat this is?



## drastick (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw this image posted on a site the other day and I would love to know what breed of cat it is. Any help would be appreciated!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, that's the new leader for cutest cat film ever.

It's not a Ragdool, the face is too squished.


----------



## drastick (Mar 19, 2010)

The squished face is what I like the most!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's a Persian.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha, from the imgur url I know what site you found it on


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Sol said:


> It's a Persian.


Ditto.

I've seen that gif so many times on many different sites already, quite popular.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

too me it looks more like an exotic shorthair, which is like a perisan without the crazy hair!


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

cute cat. How do u get the pic to move without it being a video?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is probably a .gif which can contain movement and .jpg's are usually standard still shots.


----------

